# finally went to the pro store for a few things [with PICS]



## resin (Sep 16, 2008)

it drives me insane when i go see a haul post and it doesn't have pictures haha






- blush + eye shadow palette
- humid pro palette refill [can't believe i never owned this in all of my 8 years wearing mac]
- copperplate pro palette refill [my MA recommended these to me since i have barely any neutral colors]
- blanc type pro palette refill [MA recommendation too!]
- lashes in #7 and #20 [i've wanted to try these in so long]
- duo lash glue [it's dark toned in color, waterproof, and smaller container (cheaper than the reg duo glue)]
- mineralize satinfinish SPF 15 foundation in NC30

it's a good thing i live 2 blocks from the pro store here in vancouver because i forgot to get more liquidlast liner! 
















*added september 18 / 08*
my good friend from texas sent me these items yesterday!





- blush palette
- devil blush (i had a small depotting accident)
- pink swoom (pro palette refill)





- take a hint tendertone <3

*added september 20 / 08*
i finally received my package from my friend that was at my parents house for a month.





mac cosmetics phosphor lip gelee (gift from my friend) 
i had a CP for pleasantry mineralized blush + sea and sky mineralized e/s

*added september 21 / 08*




i forgot to buy these the other day so i went back yesterday. 

- mineralized natural skinfinish 'light medium'
- harmony blush (pro palette refill)
- coco bar liquidlast liner


----------



## embabe89 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_it drives me insane when i go see a haul post and it doesn't have pictures haha_

 
i know what you mean!  it's so much more fun to look at the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nice haul btw


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## diva32472 (Sep 17, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## LP_x (Sep 18, 2008)

Great haul. I soooo want the eyeshadow palette but don't have a Pro store near me, which sucks!


----------



## resin (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_Great haul. I soooo want the eyeshadow palette but don't have a Pro store near me, which sucks!_

 
you can get them at freestanding stores too i believe :]


----------



## resin (Sep 20, 2008)

added more pics!


----------



## ktdetails (Sep 20, 2008)

OH NICE HAUL!!! Makes me want to go shopping!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

Love the #7... those are the ones i am lemming right now.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Sep 21, 2008)

Lovely haul!! Devil blush looks gorgeous!

Slightly O/T but how do you find the mineralize satinfinish?


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 22, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## resin (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_Lovely haul!! Devil blush looks gorgeous!

Slightly O/T but how do you find the mineralize satinfinish?_

 
at first i wasn't sure what i thought about it and after wearing it i liked how the finish looked on my face after wearing it all day to school. it has a dewy look to it and isn't dry or matte. it's a little bit sticky and not really heavy, this was my first time wearing foundation and it's pretty nice. 

:]


----------

